# Brother!!



## Joel330 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey-I wish to become a brother of the Masonic family. Am located in Istanbul Turkey

Sent from my SM-A510F using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Derek Harvey (Sep 26, 2017)

Are there any local lodges there?

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 26, 2017)

Maybe http://www.mason.org.tr/web/en_index.html


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 26, 2017)

I know for a fact there are lodges in Istanbul however, they are pretty secretive and you'll need to know someone or be invited. It's tough to get in there amd maybe pretty costly. Good luck, abi.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 27, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I know for a fact there are lodges in Istanbul however, they are pretty secretive and you'll need to know someone or be invited. It's tough to get in there amd maybe pretty costly. Good luck, abi.


Yep - that's my understanding as well.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 27, 2017)

You can't ask Freemasons in another country to join so you will need to make contact with the Grand Lodge of Turkey which like you is in Istanbul. It's website is here: http://www.mason.org.tr/web/en_index.html . You will see that there are various ways to make contact but I would recommend that you write a letter of introduction for yourself and send it by postal service for the best result.

Good luck.


----------



## coachn (Sep 27, 2017)

Joel330 said:


> Hey-I wish to become a brother of the Masonic family. Am located in Istanbul Turkey
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using My Freemasonry mobile app


If you don't read, understand and apply this, your efforts may be in vain: https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 27, 2017)

I've always heard the great Ataturk was a mason but I've never seen any solid proof.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 27, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> I've always heard the great Ataturk was a mason but I've never seen any solid proof.


I've read this often and in reliable sources.. .there is revisionist history going on at the moment, saying Ataturk was a "Jewish Masonic Conspirator".  I understand he was initiated, but them later outlawed Freemasonry... a very good friend and brother is an expert on his life.

If you wanted to follow up.

"Atatürk, Mustafa Kemal - National hero and founder of the modern Republic of Turkey. Freemason in Macedonia Risorta Lodge No. 80 (some claim Lodge Veritas), Thessaloniki."

http://www.masonicsourcebook.com/freemason_freemasonry_freemasons.htm

Not sure of that is right, but many say he was using Freemasonry as it should not be used.. most people who talk about him has a huge bias (I have one, I am a admirer, but don't tell me Greek friends.. to them, he's a complete villain...)


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 27, 2017)

For those Turkish people that liked Ataturk, you have to walk on eggshells when talking about him. I don't think there is an American equivalent to Ataturk.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 27, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> For those Turkish people that liked Ataturk, you have to walk on eggshells when talking about him. I don't think there is an American equivalent to Ataturk.



Trump?and before him both Bushes?  I have no idea who ataturk is but based on ur description in the quote I'd say my suggestions are spot on


----------



## Bloke (Sep 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Trump?and before him both Bushes?  I have no idea who ataturk is but based on ur description in the quote I'd say my suggestions are spot on


They are not spot on... He was an amazing guy who forged a Nation out of WW1 disintegration of the Ottomen Empire and following Civil War. I dont think there is an American equivalent, partly because America has never faced the circumstances that Turkey did.... He's more like Mao or Stalin (but in my view a much much better version of both, esp Stalin).

He is well known in Australia, because he defeated the British landing at Gallipoli when we invaded Turkey on a date which would become ANZAC DAY... and how do we remember him, this guy who defeated us ? We put a Statue up in his memory in the Avenue leading to our equivalent to Arlington Cemetery - our National War Memorial in Canberra. Very fitting.

His got some well known sayings, when we landed;
"Men, I am not ordering you to attack. I am ordering you to die."
"There is no defense line, but defense territory. This territory is the whole of the motherland!"


Perhaps most famously in Australia, speaking of the invaders of his country  after the War, and this is inscribed on his statue in Canberra; 
*
The heroes who shed their blood and lost their lives on this country's soil! You are in the soil of a friendly country now. Therefore rest in peace. You are side by side with the little Mehmets. The mothers who send their sons to the war! Wipe your tears away. Your sons are in our bosom, are in peace and will be sleeping in peace comfortably. From now on, they have became our sons since they have lost their lives on this land.*

He's an amazing guy, Freemason or not, very complicated, a dictator , inspirational leader, a murdered, visionary, progressive and he should remain a national hero in Turkey, even if some religious extremists are trying to discredit him.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 28, 2017)

I just meant the walking on egg shells part when talking about him

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I just meant the walking on egg shells part when talking about him
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Gotchya.


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Trump?and before him both Bushes?  I have no idea who ataturk is but based on ur description in the quote I'd say my suggestions are spot on



Comparing the Bushes and Trump to Ataturk is like comparing Kirk Cameron or Pauly Shore to Robert Deniro or Marlon Brando.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 28, 2017)

See my above statement


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## LK600 (Sep 28, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Comparing the Bushes and Trump to Ataturk is like comparing Kirk Cameron or Pauly Shore to Robert Deniro or Marlon Brando.


Agreed!  nobody compares to Kirk!


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 20, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Agreed!  nobody compares to Kirk!


nobody.COMpares.to.me!

lol, it looks like a damn website when trying to convey Kirk's inflection.


----------

